# Kirkwood Powder Shredding



## babyyak3002 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Kirkwood Powder Shredding Video Gopro*

Whats up guys, new member, long time snowboarder. Went up to Kirkwood with a couple buddies this past Thursday and borrowed a friends Gopro to try it out before I purchase one myself. We did an epic hike off chair 6 for about an hour and this video shows the untouched pow we hit all the way down to the road. As well as some sick other untouched runs we hit off a long traverse that no one was willing to make the journey for. please check it out and enjoy. I will be writing an introduction thread for myself here shortly as well. Thank you


video link:

Kirkwood Powder Go Pro POV - YouTube


----------

